# delenatii vinicolour?



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2006)

Does this plant actually exist? Does somebody have a photo of it?


----------



## gore42 (Oct 10, 2006)

If you mean "var. dunkel", there's a photo of one of the back of Piping Rock's new catalog, and here: http://www.orchid.or.jp/ORCHID/people/tanaka/Special/album/envar1.html

- Matt


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 10, 2006)

I think you are referring to Paph delenatii var dunkel (which means "dark" in German). This is a darker form of the regular delanatii, with darker (but smaller) flowers. The leaves are darker too with a dark edge.

For a picture go to the following link (from Dr. Tanaka's website):

http://www.orchid.or.jp/ORCHID/people/tanaka/Special/album/var1.html

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like Matt beat me to it  

Robert


----------



## ORG (Oct 10, 2006)

Paph. delenatii var. or forma vinicolor is really the same like delenatii 'dunkel'. We discussed in Germany about the possibility to describe this colour-form officially as perhaps forma vinicolor because it was different enough for. But then we stopped it.
Perhaps it would be really better to produce an official name for these extraordinary beautiful clones.










Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 10, 2006)

Is it fragrant? Eric


----------



## Shadow (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't think the vendor means Dunkel. There are delenatii Dunkel and delenatii vinicolour x self in his price. The Google shows one picture of delenatii vinicolour, but I don't know if I should trust the Google this time.


----------



## myxodex (Oct 11, 2006)

Just to add to the confusion I recently bought a plant labelled as
Paph delenatii var nigrescens. I can only think that it must be the same form as above. If I get it to flower I will of course post a pic. The above description of the leaves fits with what I have. 
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Shadow (Oct 11, 2006)

Mislabelling to expand the price list?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is vendor's answer. 
delenatii Dunkel





delenatii vinicolour





What do you think? (Hope I'm allowed to use these photos here, I really don't know who the photographer is)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2006)

I think that may be the same as the plants Dennis DelAssendro was selling for a German gent a couple of years ago at the GNYOS show. The price was too high for a seedling destroyer like me. Now a multi growth specimen would do me well. I'd get one for the right price and I dont really do species.


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 11, 2006)

I think that the var Dunkel and var Vinicolor are the same thing.

Robert


----------

